# Vudu app?



## hotzorro

Hello

I recently purchased a Tivo Premier XL4 and am disappointed that there is no Vudu application. While I'm happy netflix and amazon are there, I'd really like to see Vudu. Now I need to switch to another device to access Vudu and would just love for my Tivo to give me all of my media right from that box.

Any idea when this will be added?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## aaronwt

hotzorro said:


> Hello
> 
> I recently purchased a Tivo Premier XL4 and am disappointed that there is no Vudu application. While I'm happy netflix and amazon are there, I'd really like to see Vudu. Now I need to switch to another device to access Vudu and would just love for my Tivo to give me all of my media right from that box.
> 
> Any idea when this will be added?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


If it will ever be added it probably won't be with the Series 4 TiVo but with the Series 5 TiVo.


----------



## hotzorro

Why do you say that? It's a software update not a hardware requirement.


----------



## jrtroo

Contact Vudu- it is their app to write.


----------



## Dan203

hotzorro said:


> Why do you say that? It's a software update not a hardware requirement.


The CPU in the Premiere units does not meet the minimum system requirements for Adobe Air. That's why the current apps are so slow. The next gen units should have a much faster processor which may entice more developers to release apps for the platform.


----------



## hotzorro

Hi Dan

Can you be a little more specific? What are the cpu specs in the XL4 vs. whats required for Vudu?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Dan203

Nothing is "required" for Vudu. However Adobe has a minimum requirement now for Adobe Air apps, which didn't exist when the Premiere was created, and the CPU in the Premiere does not meet those minimum requirements. Apps will still run, that's why we have Netflix, Hulu, etc... but they run very slowly and some developers may not want to release their apps on a platform that they believe hinders the user experience.

The Mini however contains a newer CPU that exceeds the minimum requirements and it runs the existing apps much, much, better then the Premiere. If the next gen TiVo contains a similar or better chip, which it should, then more developers may be willing to release their apps for the platform.

Adobe Air is the same platform used for apps on Samsung smart TVs, so most services already have an app that will technically run on the TiVo hardware. So it's either the speed issue or some sort of business issue holding them back. Once the new hardware is released we'll see which it is because speed will no longer be an issue.


----------



## hotzorro

Thanks Dan.

I do have the VuDu app on my Samsung 70" 3d TV so it's not that big of an issue for me....just that I need to launch the app from the TV instead.

I'm not holding out for VuDu on the Mini as I also have them. I'd like to see NetFlix there first for my kids. VuDu is reserved for watching HD movies on the big screen!

As for performance, honestly, I see no issues with my Premier XL4. It's as responsive as can be so I'm a bit surprised about performance concerns. Perhaps the newer Premiere XL4 boxes have a better CPU? every command is instantaneous for me.


----------



## Dan203

Really? Have you used the Netflix app on the XL4? It's far from instant on mine. Just entering my login credentials was painful because each button press took 1-2 seconds.

Try the Web Video Launcher on both the XL4 and the Mini and you'll see the difference. The Mini is significantly faster.

And no your XL4 does not have a faster CPU. All Premiere units use the same CPU.


----------



## hotzorro

I am not kidding. I haven't watched a movie on Netflix yet, but scrolling through the various movies is no different than using the app on my Samsung TV.

I'll try the other web app you mention. Haven't done so yet. BTW, I attached a few pics of my home theater.


----------



## Dan203

My Samsung TV is significantly faster then my TiVo at both launching and navigating Netlfix. The quality is actually a little better on the TiVo, but it's not worth the slow speed so I pretty much always use the TV.


----------

